# Mit Javaprogramm Outlook öffnen



## Guest (19. Feb 2006)

Guten Tag

Ich bin gerade an einem Softwareprojekt, in diesem gibt es einen Hilfebutton. Es währe nun toll wenn sich irgen ein Mailprogramm (am liebsten Outlook) öffnen würde, mit einem neuen E-Mailformular wo meine E-Mailadresse bereits eingesetzt ist.

Man kennt ja so ähnliches vom html. Man klickt auf einen link und das Mailprogramm startet.

Währe toll wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte!

Schönnen Sonntag


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Feb 2006)

Wenn du mit Java6 arbeiten kannst, verwende die Desktop API:
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/awt/Desktop.html
Ansonsten kannst du entweder in den JDIC schauen, da gibt es eine ganz ähnliche Klasse:
https://jdic.dev.java.net/nonav/documentation/javadoc/jdic/org/jdesktop/jdic/desktop/Desktop.html
oder etwas mit Runtime.getRuntime().exec ("mailto: bla"); machen.


----------



## Guest (19. Feb 2006)

Danke!

mit Runtime.getRuntime().exec ("mailto: bla"); funktioniert es!


----------



## Fry (10. Sep 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir das auch mal angesehen, allerdings führt:

```
public class EMail 
{
	public static void main(String args[])
	{
		try
		{
			Runtime.getRuntime().exec("mailto:karl.ranseier@isttot.de?subject=Titel&body=Siehe Anhang");
		}
		catch(Exception e)
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		
	}
}
```
zu einer Fehlermeldung, kann mir nochmal wer einen Codeschnipsel geben, wie ich das mit mailto aufrufen sehen kann? Kann ich auch HTML Emails versenden?

Cya
Fry


----------



## Leroy42 (11. Sep 2006)

Fry hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zu einer Fehlermeldung


Was für eine Fehlermeldung? Zur Compile- oder Laufzeit?



			
				Fry hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich auch HTML Emails versenden?



Sowas macht man nicht!  :noe:


----------



## Fry (21. Okt 2006)

Hi,

habe nochmal ein anderes Beispiel gesehen, wo der Aufruf exemplarisch dargestellt worden ist.

Fry


----------

